# Trail Features



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone have any pics, or ideas on how to build trail features such as skinnies, etc. I would like to build some in my back yard in the woods behind my house, but am looking for some photos, ideas, etc. Hope I used the correct terminology to describe what Im looking for.


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

http://nsmba.ca/trail-building-tips is a place to start


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

shoot over to bikerag.com, the guys there are grand masters of the skinny.

I have about 60' worth of skinny at the house. I built 2x4s and 2x10s into different sized skinny 10-12' sections and along with a couple variously sized ramps to accompany so depending on what I feel like I either have a hop up/step up to an 60' undulating skinny, a ramp up/on off/down 60' skinny, or to a ramp on wheelie drop off... you get the idea. 

To change elevations (for use on the driveway/backyard) I made triangular pedestals with 4x4, or just nailed the "skinny" to 4x4. I also have a 4'' diameter tree trunk that's about 12' long bolted to some 4x4 stabilizers to practice on. 

Definitely build in sections so you can re-arrange and not get bored with one thing over the other... Have a couple different widths, you'd be surprised just how much room to maneuver you have on a 12'' thick tree trunk in the woods, so being able to stop/track stand on a 2x10 and restart is super useful, vs. just cleaning a straight 2x4 (and eventually track standing the 2x4).


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

Here's my skinny - Use your imagination and have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## bklnbdub (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice man! That turn with seperate front/rear is a cool idea.


----------



## dk11 (Apr 30, 2010)

fattireb,what bike are you riding in that clip?...


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

dk11 said:


> fattireb,what bike are you riding in that clip?...


 SC Bullit


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Here is a small log ride I put together this winter.

I used some fresh windfall and de barked it so it won't rot fast. The decking on the turn where it's wider was also made on site (axe split) 4" nails holding the decking on. The posts are sunk nice and deep. I put on a cross support just to be sure it would never loosen up side to side on me.

Cross hatched the top with the saw for extra grip. Hope this helps a bit.



















The log ride was built above this drop that we rebuilt the week before. Safe but technical features make great trail filters.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Just found a shot of a log ride I worked on in 2007. Different style for sure. Again debarked; so the wood can dry out and not rot. We basically rolled sections of log over to the site and attached them together with little log pucks on the sids. Looks kinda strange but keeps every thing together.

The top as you can see is rough. We used the chain saw and put vertical slits in the log a down to the depth where we wanted the finished top to be then loped them off with a axe. All the little blocky bits left behind give excellent traction.


----------



## Dwreck (Jul 7, 2010)

here are a few new features built this past week on our new trail...first is the skinny. we will be running a second one off the first to the stump for a skinny to small drop.
















then a small 5 foot bridge over a run off trench...we are using only natural materials on this trail. blow downs stone and such.








Then a nice little kicker that land off camber to the left...into a berm.









all in all this will be a sweet trail when we are done.


----------



## Dwreck (Jul 7, 2010)

Nature is responsible for this one though...
called the Bear Tree...clearly you can see the reasoning behind the name?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

"Infinity" You have to bail at some point. I've never seen anyone ride the whole thing. It's only an inch wide at the far end. Just cut with a hatchet.


----------

